# Fun Dog Show, Nottinghamshire, Aug 29th 2011



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Yew Tree will be holding their annual Autumn Fun Dog Show with an Italian Spinone Breed Show and the very 1st Mexican Hairless FunDay and Show on.....
Bank Holiday Monday 29th August 2011
Book this important date in your calender as we hope to see you there to help us raise funds for our chosen Charity.... DogLost*​

Yew Tree Canine Society Fun Dog Show

Including the very 1st Uk Mexican Hairless Funday & Show and 8 Italian Spinone Breed Classes

Yew Tree will be holding its 2nd show of the year, once again at our permanent venue in the field at the rear of The Griffin's Head Public House, Papplewick with the very kind permission of Monty the Landlord.

*We are very fortunate to be holding in conjunction with our show, the very 1st Mexican Hairless Funday & Show organised by the Mexican Hairless (Xoloitzcuintle) Club UK (proposed*)

*We will also be holding 8 Italian Spinoni Breed Classes in aid of Spinone Rehoming*

The show will be held on Bank Holiday Monday 29th August to help raise funds for Doglost, a very worthwhile charitable organisation whose devotion is to help anyone no matter what to aid in the return of their lost beloved canine companion. For more details please visit their website DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Booking in will be from 9.30am for Mexican Hairless and Italian Spinoni Classes with judging starting around 10.30 am.

All Fun Show classes will commence booking in from 10.30 am with the Pedigree Classes commencing at approx 12 noon and Novelty Classes from approx 1 pm (please note these times are subject to change at the organisers discretion due to the volume of entries )

Refreshments and hot food will be available from about 10 am

We hope to have plenty of stalls for you to browse round...new stalls are always welcome to attend our event

**The show is not held under Kennel Club rules or regulations**​
Entry is a £1.50 per dog per class for all pedigree classes (Inc Mexican Hairless & Italian Spinoni) and £1 per dog per class for all Novelty Classes.

Rosettes and certificates from 1st to 5th to be won in all classes with special rosettes and trophies for Best in Show etc

Please come and support us by entering as many of the 35 Classes as you can.

To download our schedule of Classes please click on the pdf file http://yewtreecanine.co.uk/pdf/august show 2011.pdf


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll send some down to you again


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Please do


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Giving this a little nudge. Please come along... Its a good show (and there is a bar  and you'll have the pleasure of meeting me  )


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aaw wish I could get there, Spinones and Mexican Hairless..two of my all time fav breeds!  Have a great day will Donna be there I take it? and Shan with the wee pupster.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaw wish I could get there, Spinones and Mexican Hairless..two of my all time fav breeds!  Have a great day will Donna be there I take it? and Shan with the wee pupster.


Yeah, Donna has organised it. I can't wait to see how the litter has grown up. I think Donna is expecting a turnout of about 40 Xolos!!!! You should get the train up here and we'll get you to the showground.


----------

